# Farrier causing deliberate lameless



## OFG (12 June 2012)

I hope that the media coverage of Mark Wellfair's actions means that more of his clients leave him and his business suffers as I too think a 3 month ban by the FRC is too leinent. (although would people be worried that if they changed farriers he would take revenge in a simlar way to their horses?)

I am surprised that animal cruelty charges were not brought too, rather than just criminal. The damage and pain he has caused to those horses was deliberate and whether he showed remorse or not he knew what he was doing and the consequences of his actions 

Ironic too that his name is 'wellfair'


----------



## Clava (12 June 2012)

Totally agree.


----------



## Clippy (12 June 2012)

The Farriers Registration Council are an absolute disgrace imposing such leniency.

A Farrier is entrusted with the wellbeing of horses, it should be second nature to them to use their knowledge in a skilled way to help our horses stay sound and comfotable. This man used his knowledge to deliberately cause great suffering over a lengthy period for those horses and it wasn't an isolated incident.

In all honesty, he should be forced to seek a new career. If he valued the time he spent training and his client base, he wouldn't have done what he did.

I truely hope that in the 3 months he's banned, his customers find themselves new farriers.


----------



## Amymay (12 June 2012)

I'm afraid nothing less than a lifetime ban would have done.

And as for the compensation - I'd be undertaking a private prosecution for thousands, rather than a couple of hundred.

What a disgusting human being this person is.

And I totally agree, the Farriers Registration Council _are _an absolute disgrace imposing such leniency.


----------



## Clippy (12 June 2012)

http://www.companiesintheuk.co.uk/ltd/wellfair-tradings

"Veterinary Activities"? Oh dear


----------



## FairyLights (12 June 2012)

He should have been banned for life.


----------



## Tnavas (13 June 2012)

Disgusting unprofessional and cruel behaviour.

he should be banned for life.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 June 2012)

Well he certainly didn't show any remorse for injuring the first horse in the week before he went and injured the 2nd.  I am appalled by the FRC's ruling.


----------



## cptrayes (16 June 2012)

Will anyone who feels strongly enough about this, as I did, please email your disgust to the FRC at this address. Their answer to me was even more disturbing, but they have forbidden me from copying it.  The main point I am horrified by is that they said that 3 months is a long ban and one they have very rarely ever given. What does it take to get a year ban - hack a horse's foot right off? Or a lifetime ban - kill the owner?

frc@farrier-reg.gov.uk


----------



## Technique (16 June 2012)

I am also appalled by the lenient treatment of this lunatic. It is nothing short of a disgrace and I will be writing to the FRC to express my disgust. They say he showed remorse, hence the leniency - but it didn't stop him from doing it in the first place to animals he is supposed to have a duty of care to, so what if someone else with another horse upsets him in the future?

I would urge everyone to give him a wide berth, hopefully putting him out of business that way - and write to complain about the outcome


----------



## Star_Chaser (16 June 2012)

Unless you signed a confidentiality document no one can forbid you from publishing a document that has been sent to you personally.  I'd be publishing that letter if it shows that the ruling body are failing those they are meant to protect.


----------



## cptrayes (16 June 2012)

horseloaner said:



			Unless you signed a confidentiality document no one can forbid you from publishing a document that has been sent to you personally.  I'd be publishing that letter if it shows that the ruling body are failing those they are meant to protect.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if this is true, I thought it remained their copyright. Do we have any copyright lawyers on here who can advise because I would love to print it?


----------



## charmeroo (16 June 2012)

Emailed FRC.


----------



## perfect11s (18 June 2012)

Technique said:



			I am also appalled by the lenient treatment of this lunatic. It is nothing short of a disgrace and I will be writing to the FRC to express my disgust. They say he showed remorse, hence the leniency - but it didn't stop him from doing it in the first place to animals he is supposed to have a duty of care to, so what if someone else with another horse upsets him in the future?

I would urge everyone to give him a wide berth, hopefully putting him out of business that way - and write to complain about the outcome 

Click to expand...

 No hopefully  someone will 
have him "to shoe my horses" just as some rough  mates  happen to be visiting and he will leave the yard  more than  a little lame ......


----------



## Tiffany (19 June 2012)

Emailed FRC


----------



## Tnavas (19 June 2012)

Emailed FRC


----------



## Tiffany (22 June 2012)

Had a reply from FRC which looks like a standard letter. I've replied expressing my concern about his 'punishment' for animal cruelty


----------



## zaminda (23 June 2012)

I to have written expressing my horror at the leniency of the sentence, how come no welfare organisation has been involved in prosecuting him, does anyone know?


----------



## YasandCrystal (23 June 2012)

I initially thought this as disgraceful that he wasn't banned. I still think what he did was disgraceful for whatever reason he did it.

I believe though that the FRCs logic and I can concur with it in allowing him to practice after a 3 month ban is that they are convinced that he is remorseful and disgusted himself at what he did and they felt it was something he would never ever repeat so he was of no danger to horses in general.

I suppose if someone beats someone up very badly for a reason and they get a prison sentence say for GBH - they will be released because they will have been deemed to be safe in the public and to have paid for their crime.
That said his business will of course suffer, I am sure most of his clients will walk - the FRC probably see the 3 month ban as part of that punsihment - the fact his business will be in tatters.

I wonder if anyone on here had him as their farrier?


----------



## cptrayes (23 June 2012)

Do you think a Doctor who deliberately hurt someone should be allowed to practise again after 3 months? An Accountant who steals from his client allowed to do his books again after 3 months? A teacher who deliberately marks a child's coursework down so that they fail an exam and have to resit a year should teach again next term? I could go on.

In the context of what happens in other professional organisations the ban is ridiculously lenient.  He didn't do it once, he did it a second time in total cold blood a couple of weeks later.


----------



## Clippy (23 June 2012)

YasandCrystal said:



			he is remorseful and disgusted himself at what he did and they felt it was something he would never ever repeat so he was of no danger to horses in general.
		
Click to expand...

But he did it on two seperate occasions


----------



## cptrayes (23 June 2012)

zaminda said:



			I to have written expressing my horror at the leniency of the sentence, how come no welfare organisation has been involved in prosecuting him, does anyone know?
		
Click to expand...

The choice was between the Crown Prosecution Service prosecuting him for Criminal Damage and the RSPCA prosecuting him for animal cruelty. Unfortunately in this country at the moment the RSPCA are the animal case prosecutors.

Since the CPS were willing to take a case of CD and get an easy guilty plea, presumably the RSPCA did not want to use charity funds for a heavier prosecution.

I think the decision was totally incorrect. The penalty for Criminal Damage (to the value he did it) ranges from a discharge (what he got) to a fine, while the penalty for cruelty to an animal for what he did ranges from a Community Penalty to Custody.

I have no doubt that the leniency of the criminal prosecution encouraged the decision made by the FRC, and I feel that both are badly out of touch and that horse people have been very let down.


----------



## perfect11s (23 June 2012)

cptrayes said:



			The choice was between the Crown Prosecution Service prosecuting him for Criminal Damage and the RSPCA prosecuting him for animal cruelty. Unfortunately in this country at the moment the RSPCA are the animal case prosecutors.

Since the CPS were willing to take a case of CD and get an easy guilty plea, presumably the RSPCA did not want to use charity funds for a heavier prosecution.

I think the decision was totally incorrect. The penalty for Criminal Damage (to the value he did it) ranges from a discharge (what he got) to a fine, while the penalty for cruelty to an animal for what he did ranges from a Community Penalty to Custody.

I have no doubt that the leniency of the criminal prosecution encouraged the decision made by the FRC, and I feel that both are badly out of touch and that horse people have been very let down.
		
Click to expand...

                            yes the RSPSA are too busy upseting there core suporters and  buggering round  with the trendy lefty anti  hunt bussiness 
to take on anything remotely important , and re the FRC they are there to represent the interests of farriers !!!go figure???


----------



## Tiffany (25 June 2012)

Apparently a copy of my email will be sent to the Chairman of the Disciplinary Committee. I asked for his/her name and have heard nothing back.

I think the FRC may be a closed shop in that they protect their own although I hope not?


----------



## cptrayes (25 June 2012)

Mine too, let's hope he's getting plenty more. If anyone else wants to write 

frc@farrier-reg.gov.uk


----------



## zaminda (26 June 2012)

I have also recieved the standard reply, and have responded again. I must admit I am surprised the rspca didn't go after him, he would have made a very good story for them with the wilful professional misconduct angle!
I will now be contacting my MP, to ask that this is looked into further.(cue morestandard letters methinks)


----------



## Clippy (26 June 2012)

Same here, I replied and heard nothing else.

They seem pretty sure he won't do it again. I think when someone takes their dislike of the owner out on the animal, then they have the kind of mentality that shouldn't be in a position to treat animals. They've brought the profession into disrespect, it gives the impression that they care very little what their farriers do and dish out token punishments to appease the public


----------



## zaminda (26 June 2012)

I had a response to my reply, very basic. Will def be speaking to my MP, it just shows a complete lack of regard for the public, and animal welfare. It basically tells all farriers they will only get a slap on the wrist if they do something serious.


----------



## Tiffany (26 June 2012)

Got reply to my second email yesterday as follows.....

Thank you for your further email. I will of course pass on your additional comments to the Chairman of the Disciplinary Committee.

I can also confirm that the Chairman of the Disciplinary Committee is Mr A Fox OBE, as listed on our website.


----------



## marmalade76 (26 June 2012)

All I have to say on the subject is BUNNY BOILER!


----------



## Clippy (27 June 2012)

marmalade76 said:



			All I have to say on the subject is BUNNY BOILER!
		
Click to expand...

You're in the same County as this farrier, do you know him?


----------



## FairyLights (3 July 2012)

perfect11s said:



			yes the RSPSA are too busy upseting there core suporters and  buggering round  with the trendy lefty anti  hunt bussiness 
to take on anything remotely important , and re the FRC they are there to represent the interests of farriers !!!go figure???
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Maybe if we all emailed the RSPCA about it they might do something.


----------



## Echo Bravo (3 July 2012)

No now that his name is out there,his customers will have had to go elsewhere to get their horses shod, and lets face it who wants to go back and mabye put their horses lives at risk, if he decides to do it again, most horse people are sensible and will keep well away and even if he moves counties, he's registered in his own name, just rember his name.


----------



## Echo Bravo (3 July 2012)

All you have to remember that Mark Wellfair Farrier cuts horses hooves off.


----------



## henryhorn (3 July 2012)

I would imagine he won't have many clients left after this, I mean, would YOU ever trust this man? 
I know I wouldn't. 
The Farriery Council should hang their heads in shame, they have been way too lenient, a lifetime ban would have been justified in his case, to deliberately lame an animal and cause pain is beyond belief.
No, I think the horseowners of this country will  persuade him to change careers, he surely isn't fit to be a farrier..


----------



## perfect11s (4 July 2012)

henryhorn said:



			No, I think the horseowners of this country will  persuade him to change careers, he surely isn't fit to be a farrier..
		
Click to expand...

 Yes hopefully..... with a baseball bat....


----------



## Achinghips (4 July 2012)

I emailed also and received a standard response, saying my comments would be passed on. 

Not sure what impact all our emails are having but keep those emails coming, folks.


----------



## xxMozlarxx (5 July 2012)

The farrier council don't deal with anything, it's well known within the profession. He is still plying his trade, he is going round with another farrier who is doing his work for him presumably for a cut. He asked a few to help him out. There are still people locally who think there is more to it, there isn't, the owner did nothing to deserve this..not that you could anyway and local Farriers think it's shocking and a welfare issue.


----------



## perfect11s (5 July 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			The farrier council don't deal with anything, it's well known within the profession. He is still plying his trade, he is going round with another farrier who is doing his work for him presumably for a cut. He asked a few to help him out. There are still people locally who think there is more to it, there isn't, the owner did nothing to deserve this..not that you could anyway and local Farriers think it's shocking and a welfare issue.
		
Click to expand...

 Im sure they do, sadly  it seems all of these  trade bodys are mostly just to promote the work not to control or act against bad apples, the farrier concerned is obviousy shameless and a danger to horses and maybe people !!this failure of the FRC to deal robustly with this man reflects very badly on them all  and will ultamately damage the reputation of all farriers ....


----------



## Achinghips (7 July 2012)

perfect11s said:



			Im sure they do, sadly  it seems all of these  trade bodys are mostly just to promote the work not to control or act against bad apples, the farrier concerned is obviousy shameless and a danger to horses and maybe people !!this failure of the FRC to deal robustly with this man reflects very badly on them all  and will ultamately damage the reputation of all farriers ....
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, I think this is very true.  Do they have open policies to control these bad apples available on line for all to see, anyone know?

Just a reminder to all of what he sneaked into a field in the dead of night to do, on 2 separate occasions to two different horses:


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (7 July 2012)

Ehm, all this guy's gotta do is change his name by deed poll & hey presto ......... he could move to a different area and set up shop again.

Awful thought, but it could happen unfortunately.


----------



## Echo Bravo (8 July 2012)

But would his registration be able to be changed or would he have to resit and I should imagine most of his ex clients will know him, unless he moves well away from the area.


----------



## HeatherAnn (10 July 2012)

Could someone give me link to the news story/ threads about this please? Sounds awful...


----------



## Technique (11 July 2012)

marmalade76 said:



			All I have to say on the subject is BUNNY BOILER!
		
Click to expand...

What, are you saying the horses he deliberately maimed boiled his bunny? 

After all, it was the horses he more or less tortured, no one else! Whatever, or whoever the "bunny boiler" is that you are referring to, it wasn't them that he ruined for life - unless they are the genius small animal keeping type horses, not your regular trusting gentle, don't expect to be attacked and permanently injured by someone who s supposed to look after their welfare type horses - Jeeez!


----------



## JanetGeorge (11 July 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			The farrier council don't deal with anything, it's well known within the profession. He is still plying his trade, he is going round with another farrier who is doing his work for him presumably for a cut. He asked a few to help him out. There are still people locally who think there is more to it, there isn't, the owner did nothing to deserve this..not that you could anyway and local Farriers think it's shocking and a welfare issue.
		
Click to expand...

Not JUST local farriers!  I was discussing this with my farrier this morning.  He's seen the pictures and is appalled, angry and disgusted.  In his view this 'thing' (can't use the word HE used or it will be ******* out!) should have been banned for life!


----------



## Marydoll (12 July 2012)

From the information ive read on this case it was a pre meditaded, deliberate cruel injury to 2 horses on 2 seperate occassions, what did the horses do to him ? Poor beasts were just an easy target for a nasty vindictive barsteward, do we have to get a 3rd or 4rth DELIBERATE CRUEL INJURY to other animals from this individual  if he says someone upset him, before the farrier council treat this man for what he is, a devious, cruel piece of excrament.
Any other profession where pre meditated cruelty is proven the perpetrator would be struck off, i find it astonishing he got a 3 month ban, and have to say the fact that the governing body of farriers feels this is acceptable punishment beggars belief


----------

